

Show HN: Vinylogue for Last.fm (iOS) - twocentstudios
http://twocentstudios.com/apps/vinylogue/

======
twocentstudios
Author here. I've been doing iOS side projects for a few years now, but
recently quit my job to do this full time. This is an app I wrote to scratch
an itch and try some new techniques (including lots of ReactiveCocoa).

I'll also be releasing the source in a few days along with a blog post about
the process from start to finish.

In short, Vinylogue is an iOS app that's like TimeHop for music. It uses your
Last.fm listening data, so if you haven't been an active user there it's not
going to be much fun. You can still try it out though and use my Last.fm
username (ybsc). No password is required.

Critiques and criticism are welcomed.

